#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Schlafstörungen durch Simvastatin >

## aerzteblatt.de

San Diego ? Unter der langfristigen Therapie mit dem Lipidsenker Simvastatin kann es zu Schlafstörungen kommen. Dies zeigt die Auswertung einer größeren randomisierten kontrollierten Langzeitstudie, die auf der Jahrestagung der American Heart Association ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

